# Need a good memo method



## Imran Rahman (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey guys! I am new at bld. Problem is , I just can't find an efficient, good memorizing method for 3bld. Can any one help me plss....


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 26, 2016)

Letter pairs, and if you don't have a letter scheme already, get one. Letter pairs are just the letters of the stickers in pairs, with each letter meaning something significant in a phrase, name, word etc. Whenever I suggest something about bld here I always say to go check out Noah's tutorials on YouTube because they are really good, so do it!


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 26, 2016)

Imran Rahman said:


> Hey guys! I am new at bld. Problem is , I just can't find an efficient, good memorizing method for 3bld. Can any one help me plss....



I just use visual memory for 3BLD, which means you just touch every piece as you memorize it and at the end of memo feel through the entire solve to make sure I have it then I solve. You could do roman rooms or something like that but it's sophisticated and takes longer.


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 26, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Letter pairs, and if you don't have a letter scheme already, get one. Letter pairs are just the letters of the stickers in pairs, with each letter meaning something significant in a phrase, name, word etc. Whenever I suggest something about bld here I always say to go check out Noah's tutorials on YouTube because they are really good, so do it!



Letter pairs are great to, if you get good at them they're even better than visual. but they just weren't my thing.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 26, 2016)

Um don't use visual if you are new. Stick with letter pairs, you don't need to get good at the, really as they are easy to learn and use early on and your skill with them develops naturally. If you want to get good at them a bit faster, you can do a few sited solved but do memo.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 26, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I just use visual memory for 3BLD, which means you just touch every piece as you memorize it and at the end of memo feel through the entire solve to make sure I have it then I solve. You could do roman rooms or something like that but it's sophisticated and takes longer.



Visual memo is kinda really bad. Letter pairs are by far the best.


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 26, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Visual memo is kinda really bad. Letter pairs are by far the best.


It works for me... but then again my PB is like 4mins and something...


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 27, 2016)

You could try pairs for edges and audio for corners and go edges, corners, corners, edges.
Wouldn't recommend for multi though.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 1, 2016)

There's this stickied thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/summary-and-explanation-of-memory-methods.27127/


----------



## leeo (Sep 24, 2016)

Assuming you have a letter system, the best place to start I find is this video from LongBeachCityCollege study seminar:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulk9BCRA83Y
at 22:39 the presenter introduces acrostics, which are sentences where the first letter or prominent sound of each word gives the letter pattern to recall. Common example is the lines on the staff of the treble clef in music: EGBDF "Every Good Boy Deserves Fudge" -- or the more modern "Empty Garbage Before Dad Flips"; or the natural notes of the strings on an acoustic guitar: EADGBE "Elephants And Donkeys Grow Big Ears" -- or for an old hippie "Every Acid Dealer Gets Busted Eventually". at 27:44 the presenter continues to mental pictures and the desired qualities for the best mental pictures -- He presents "SPACE", where S refers to Stupid or Silly, P refers to a play on words where a rhyme or sound-alike can give an easier to remember picture, A refers to Active where a motion or effect is attached to the image, C refers to clear in that the mental picture is vivid and not confusing, and E refers to Easy to see, where the picture is not too crowded with nonessential detali.

I'm still new at this, but here is an example. I am retaining the memory in letter pairs, the theory of this I won't go into here. I've taken to memorize the cube as a series of pairs of pairs, so that the 8 corners usually have about two pairs of pairs, and the edges usually have about three such. This gives me a better chance to see how far along I am in constructing the retention image. Here is one reading to attempt to retain with this technique: (my letter is speffz-like, but I substitute 'Y' for 'X')
Corners: OB SL . CW (one corner is in place solved)
Edges: HB CV . TP NE . DU IK . OY
after working this all day (still being new) with help from my wife I get
Corners: Olivia Bakes Some Large . Chocolate Waffles
Edges: Hash Browns in a Ceramic Vase . the vase is loosely wrapped in Toilet Paper some of which flaps from a North-Easterly breeze . I take the wrapped vase and DUnk it into an Icy Keg . that contains OYsters.


----------

